

Hiring a Porn Star Devloper - mirz
http://www.pophire.com/jobs/view/2qi/5k
This is interesting both for the job listing and for the site PopHire - which appears to be running some sort of crowd sourced / social recruitment model.
======
Luyt
A refreshing alternative to the usual 'we need a rockstar/ninja/cowboy coder'.

 _"...tremendous coding stamina which results in voluminous output... likes it
from the back..."_

------
mirz
Interesting job posting and interesting site - they seem to have created a
social/crowd-sourced recruitment model.

